# 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee



## Greg (May 27, 2004)

Even since we bought our 2000 Cherokee, we've always wanted to get the Grand Cherokee as the next Jeep. The plan was to buy it early next year when both the Jeep and my car (2000 Stratus) are paid off. We'll trade in the Stratus and I'll inherit the Cherokee with my wife getting the shiny new Grand (of course...  :blink: ).

For 2005, Jeep is offering an *"All-New 2005 Jeep® Grand Cherokee"*. So, here's the dilemma, do I look for an '04 Grand now? I'm not big on buying the first model year of a new design. The '04 is the last model year of a six year run so most of the bugs are probably worked out. I'm also guessing we'll be able to find deals as the dealers are trying to clear the lots for the '05's. Thoughts?


----------



## Stephen (May 27, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2479778689&category=6947


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2004)

White? Bleh.

Midnight Blue Pearl Coat, baby!


----------



## skijay (May 27, 2004)

Like any car / truck, if you buy the current design prior to the new one coming out, such as a popular vehicle like a Cherokee, you should get some sweet deals and incentives.  If you are satisifed with the looks of an 04, go for the 04.  I am not to big on first year models.  I got burnt on a Jetta III.

Just an FYI my friend bought her 02 Liberty 4x4 Sport as a left over.  It is fully loaded, PW, Pl, Power roof.  No leather or ABS.  She took a rebate and the price was just under $18,000 before taxes.  That was a deal!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 27, 2004)

And that gets what for MPG?

Every time I go to the pumps, I'm glad to have dumped my Jeep (Liberty) for an Outback.

Of course, every time I'm driving rutted, muddy, barely-existing roads up in Maine, I wish I still had the 4WD.


I agree that the best deals to be had are last year's model when the new ones come out.

Plus, in MA you get boned on your excise tax in the second year if you buy "ahead". For example, if you bought a 2005 now in 2004, you'd get taxed on only something like 75% of the value and then only pay a partial year. But next year, you'd get a full-year bill for a huge amount. Better to have the largest bill cut down by the partialness of the year and then always get smaller as time goes on.


----------



## coberg (May 27, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> So, here's the dilemma, do I look for an '04 Grand now?



Go for the 2004.  No matter what, you'll get a better deal buying a 2004 that's *on the lot *of your dealer.  Look around, find one you like, go to Edmunds or whomever and get the invoice price, then go to the dealer with the one you like and strike a deal for Invoice or slightly higher than invoice.  And be willing to walk out.  I've never paid more than $50 over invoice using this method.  I walked out twice and got phone calls from the business manager both times and got my price.

Oh yeah, and NEVER let them take your trade; sell it somewhere else.  I like Key Auto in Southeastern NH, they gave me a great price for both vehicles I sold there.



			
				MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Every time I go to the pumps, I'm glad to have dumped my Jeep (Liberty) for an Outback.


I had a 1998 Impreza Outback that got barely 21 mpg.  I sold it in less than 2 years.  Very disappointed in Subaru these days.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 27, 2004)

Hmm - I get between 24 and 26, and that's with a 6-cylinder. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2004)

coberg said:
			
		

> Go for the 2004.  No matter what, you'll get a better deal buying a 2004 that's *on the lot *of your dealer.  Look around, find one you like, go to Edmunds or whomever and get the invoice price, then go to the dealer with the one you like and strike a deal for Invoice or slightly higher than invoice.  And be willing to walk out.  I've never paid more than $50 over invoice using this method.  I walked out twice and got phone calls from the business manager both times and got my price.


Good advice here and exactly how we bought our Cherokee. Never, ever pay more than a few % over invoice especially if they  are trying to move the ones on the lot...



			
				coberg said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and NEVER let them take your trade; sell it somewhere else.  I like Key Auto in Southeastern NH, they gave me a great price for both vehicles I sold there.


Well, we still have a loan on the Stratus. I suspect the trade-in amount will knock out the remaining balance. In leiu of paying off the loan to get the title and sell it privately, sometimes trading in is less of a headache. That coupled with sub-3% interest rates nowadays, money is cheap. I very rarely put down cash on a car when I can simply extend that cost over 48 or 60 months.


----------



## coberg (May 27, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Hmm - I get between 24 and 26, and that's with a 6-cylinder. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience.



Maybe my lead foot had something to do with it, but I'll never admit it!!


----------



## skijay (May 27, 2004)

When I went vehicle shopping for a 2003, I weighed my wants and needs.  Fuel Economy was number one, ground clearance, room and compact size.

Some of the nominees were Hyundai SantaFe, Land Rover Freelander, Honda CRV, Toyota RAV4 and Saturn VUE.   I picked the Saturn.  Love those dent and rot resistant body panels.  Had the Honda Element been out & available when I made my purchase, that might be parked in my drieveway instead!  I get  25 to 27mpg with the VUE.


----------



## riverc0il (May 27, 2004)

25 to 27 MPG with an SUV - can't shake a stick at that!  i love the 35 MPG highway (when i keep it 70 or below  ) i get with my saturn coupe.  my last saturn went to 204k miles before the transmission broke and i had to trade up.  looking for a solid 150k miles outta the used 99 model i bought last year.

i think the 04 model is gonna be the better bang for your buck.  especially considering the model change...  so most people are gonna be thinking "ooooh, that's new and looks cool, i need that!"  so the dealer should be willing to bend over backwards to get rid of the older 04 stock.

actually, with any product on the market, i always try to find a previous year's model.  you won't get the latest and greatest, but you will get about the same product for at least 25% less in most cases.  look at skis for example, last year's models should be at least one third off by now and will drop to 50% off by the time the new models hit the store.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2004)

Some great advice here. I think I'm gonna play the odds and wait until July or August before buying an '04. I'll have more of the Stratus balance paid down by then and I hope to score a Laredo 4X4 I-6 model for $25-26K, especially as the new ones are due in September.


----------



## smitty77 (May 28, 2004)

I bought my last two new cars that way, both in September to take advantage of dealer pricing.  I was shopping two Saturn dealerships to see what they had for leftovers.  Saturn of Nashua needed to move some stock so they took $500 off sticker for the three leftover SL2 models on the lot.  So I went to Worcester to see if they were running the same promo.  The folks at Saturn of Worcester were quite taken aback when I told them I could get the same leftover 99 model in NH for 500 less.  They quickly called the corporate office and confirmed that some dealerships were given the authority to lower the sticker price by $500 to move their holdover stock, but the Worcester branch was not one of them.  Wanting to keep my business they quickly offered my wife $1000 more for her trade than they originally quoted.  We signed the papers then and there, not telling them the Nashua office had low-balled us on the trade in value anyway.  We got the car we wanted and ended up getting 69% of the original price of our three year old model.  What a country!


----------



## skijay (May 28, 2004)

Saturns are decent cars.  They last and the body retains it's good looks over the years.  I also own a 1997 SL2 that I bought new as a commuter car.  Here is the list of mechanical problems in 7 years:  Engine mount replacement ($150) and muffler strap ($75). Everything is still original including the exhaust and brakes.  T

That is the reason I own a VUE!


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2004)

After Monday, we'll be the proud new owners of a new 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo! I test drove one today and then called around to 6 dealers. I found one that started at his invoice cost, before applying $4,500 in rebates. After all is said and done the truck will cost us just $4,000 more than our Cherokee cost us in 1999! Not to mention free lifetime oil changes and car washes! Shweet!  8)


----------



## skijay (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations on the purchase!


----------

